# Monster Squad on DVD!!!!



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

*GOREzone*

** THE MONSTER SQUAD: Synapse Films' Don May Jr. lets the cat out of the bag regarding the upcoming DVD release of 'THE MONSTER SQUAD exclusively on DEADPIT.com's horror talk radio show. " THE MONSTER SQUAD: is coming out, We're not releasing it but I can tell you its coming" , May continues: "You can scratch Monster Squad off that list of dvds that aren't out yet because its coming...They're shooting for an April or May release"


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember watching that show with my son when it was first out on VHS. At one point I mentioned the warewolf couldn't really be dead cause he wasn't shot with a silver bullet. Later when the warewolf came back, my son asked how I knew how to kill a warewolf. I told him it was just one of those things I knew and he couldn't have been more impressed if I'd leapt a building in a single bound. He was so proud to tell all his buddies his mom knew how to kill a warewolf. I wish he was still that easy to impress. Love this movie for that feeling.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

scareme said:


> I remember watching that show with my son when it was first out on VHS. At one point I mentioned the warewolf couldn't really be dead cause he wasn't shot with a silver bullet. Later when the warewolf came back, my son asked how I knew how to kill a warewolf. I told him it was just one of those things I knew and he couldn't have been more impressed if I'd leapt a building in a single bound. He was so proud to tell all his buddies his mom knew how to kill a warewolf. I wish he was still that easy to impress. Love this movie for that feeling.


That's a FANTASTIC story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

scareme said:


> I remember watching that show with my son when it was first out on VHS. At one point I mentioned the warewolf couldn't really be dead cause he wasn't shot with a silver bullet. Later when the warewolf came back, my son asked how I knew how to kill a warewolf. I told him it was just one of those things I knew and he couldn't have been more impressed if I'd leapt a building in a single bound. He was so proud to tell all his buddies his mom knew how to kill a warewolf. I wish he was still that easy to impress. Love this movie for that feeling.


You sound like you have a cool son, I watch horror movies with my nephew all the time and he loves this movie too.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Monster Squad*

This was one of my favorite movies growing up I cant wait for the release on DVD. I have looked for this movie on ebay but they only sell burnt cheap copys from the VHS tape. Why dont they play this movie on tv anymore? Its great. :jol:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I have to get it and watch it - never seen it.

Speaking of kids and movies - when I was in college - I'd come home and stay with my sister who had three daughters. The youngest one was 4 at the time and would sit with me through scarey movies. She credits me to this day (shes now 21) for her love of horror movies.

Your story is great... enjoy those movies while they are young.


----------

